# Mississippi Muds Wine Room



## mississippi mud (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm starting onmolding andracks today.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2008)

Looking good Mud!


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 13, 2008)

Very impressive Mud. What is your A/C unit?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 13, 2008)

That's some realy pretty wood in there....Going to look nice filled with wine bottles....


Keep the photos coming.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 13, 2008)

Don't forget a place to hang some glasses and a cork screw! A room that pretty will need a chair or two.


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks,the unit is a wke 3000 breezaire.I can't wait to get it coooling.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 13, 2008)

SHLMAO! You want to turn on the air-conditioning! Around here we have 6 months to go before we even think about air-conditioning. 


I bet you will love having that spot to work in and store wine. It really helps to have a dedicated work area.


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 13, 2008)

Any tips on bulk shelving?


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 13, 2008)

setting up shop.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks like my Husquavarna LT 42" rider. Shelving for wine bottles?


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 13, 2008)

Would you like another hv 42?I need the extra space.The shelvingwould be for bottles.it looks like most of yall use benches for the carboys.Will labels be damaged if stacked together? *Edited by: mississippi mud *


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## zember311 (Jan 14, 2008)

That flooring is outstanding !


Now all you need is a abstract cork ceiling to match


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2008)

If the bottles are stacked carefully the labels will be fine.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2008)

If the bottles are stacked carefully the labels will be fine. I like the floor.


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 14, 2008)

Wade I'msorry for all the empties.I didn't want to stir up any sediment in the other carboys.I wishI would have seen everyones cellar pics before I started building mine.I love the cork ceiling .Oh, I plan to sand those benches with the bottom of full carboys.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 17, 2008)

HI MUD,how far have you come along with your wine cellar,looks interresting,I do HVAC work if theres something I can direct you with in the cooling or heating,humidifcation end,be glad to assist



would like to have a enclosed room myself but at last I been assigned to a good size portion of my basement it works for me



I was also told not to venture for that spot also


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 17, 2008)

good morning joeswine ,its been raining and th tarp blew off my lumber



(all that scrap wood andI didn't through any on the tarp)



.any ways the cellar is 400 cf and the unit good for 650 cf but its hot in south ms garages so it should be ok.do you think its going to cycle to much?


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 17, 2008)

Mud, I see you are trying to store empties in your wine room too. This is the first post that shows that? What do the rest of you do for empties? 


I have 400 empties and am trying to move them out of the garage (as I delabel them) into the winecellar as well as moving the three carboys bulk aging in my office down to join the three in the cellar. Oh, and there are 300 bottles of wine in varing states of agingdown there too. What the heck am I going to do with the two kits in progress?


Ineed more rooom!!!


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 4, 2008)

Joeswine I could use some guidance here.The unitI purchased is self contained just a fancy window unit.The unit vents into a medium sized closet with no ac register.I was thinking of installing an exhaust fan on a t-stat and duct it to a larger room.any suggestions that would be more energy efficient?I plan on installing a register but the chances of the two units running at the same time are not to likely.Also I do have access to the return, would you recommend ducting a small return into that closet?


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 4, 2008)

Mud, 
Looking good there. I so envy everyone who can create a "Wine Cellar", "Wine Room". My Ideal Room.....besides what you all have creatively accomplised .....would be to have a nice couch in there and soft lighting from interesting lamps, and an area for a dining table that would accomadate at least 4 friends amongst the shelves of bottles, with nice pictures on the walls and beautiful music piped in the the very best glasses of every type to taste from. And it wouldn't have to be too large of a space. If I could everdo that!!!! Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 4, 2008)

I here you Ramona ,but all I see is that chicken and fixings you cooked the other day !!!That was a greatpost . I wish we new how to season an iron skillet that way.


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 4, 2008)

Sounds like you've got the picture in your head just pick up a hammer and slap it together.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 4, 2008)

I've got picture, but nowwhere to slap it......just a dream. Wouldn't that be the best "get away"? To go off to your wine place with a book or a friend, unwind, pour a glass or two.....listen to some great music, relax, contemplate, rejuvinate and just enjoy your surroundings. 


You guys have the power......go for it


Ramona


----------



## grapeman (Feb 5, 2008)

Maybe just one improvement Ramona. It's going to be a bit cool in your room with temps in the 50's (for good storage). Better have the couch and other stuff in an adjacent room with either a wall of glass or double French Doors between so you can see the wine, but be nice and warm for friends and to curl up with a book.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh then, in the next room I would have to add a fireplace to the other comforts. 
Ramona


----------



## grapeman (Feb 5, 2008)

I was thinking that you needed a fireplace, but I didn't want you to have to get extravagant.


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 5, 2008)

With a little Etta Jamesplaying in the background .


----------



## BonnieJoy (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm with you Ramona. Give me an nice swivel rocker next to a gas fireplace, a great bottle of wine, some Rachmaninoff playing in the background and I'm in heaven


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 8, 2008)

*Thanks for that, Bonnie Joy, I'm going to listen to some Rachmaninoff as I am enjoying an Old Vines Zin that I just received from jobe05.*


*Ramona*


----------

